# First two fursuits!



## Marshmallowe (Aug 11, 2012)

So I have made my first two fursuits for me and my Boyfriend, One is a  wolf(the male) and the other is a Fennec Fox (the female). They are made  on foam, mask, were sewn then hot glued. Berknap hand painted  eyes  that were covered in laminate to give that sheen effect. The tongues are  made of felt, teeth of fimo, nose of fimo, and they both have their  tongues pierced  Claws on both paws were also fimo. Lips were made  from vinyl. Had alot of fun making these, took me about a month to  finish. The Wolf has crescent moons on the back of paws, just don't have  pics :/ The fox's ears should have been larger, but considering these  are my first two I think I did pretty well. Hope you enjoy the pictures!
https://d.facdn.net/art/marshmallowe/1344659834.marshmallowe_jax.png
https://d.facdn.net/art/marshmallowe/1344661193.marshmallowe_jax2.png
https://d.facdn.net/art/marshmallowe/1344658501.marshmallowe_marsh_pink.png
https://d.facdn.net/art/marshmallowe/1344660718.marshmallowe_marsh2.png


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks good for the first ones you did.  Glad it's not like some people's where it looks like they glued used shag carpet onto a Halloween mask.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I was very cautious and afraid they would look like a mutilated couch like most of the first suits I see  Thank you so much!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2012)

Hehe no problem.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Campion1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Those look fantastic for your firsts, I really like the paws in particular. Couldn't think of many criticisms right now, good stuff!!


----------



## Karimah (Aug 11, 2012)

These look wonderful! I've seen a lot of novice fursuit makers whose quality of work doesn't reach this until about their third or fourth attempts :3. If you hope to have a future in making suits I think you could definitely have one as long as you keep working at it.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 11, 2012)

Thse are pretty good fursuits- hope you enjoy wearing them!


----------



## Greycoat (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't find anything to complain about. You did a pretty durn good job for a first time. Ho ho. Got my eye on you now.


----------



## TheYoungFurry (Aug 12, 2012)

love them ^,..,^ . i can't realy do anything like that  . but still there great


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 13, 2012)

Only one eye? Good I'm not as worried if you were to have both of them on me  And thank you very much for the commentary :]


----------

